
The Institute for Advanced Study: The First 100 Years - gshubert17
https://www.ias.edu/ideas/2016/dyson-ias-first-100-years
======
Animats
The IAS was founded in 1930. 100 years is still 14 years off.

An academic who got an appointment there remarked that he was given a room
with a desk and a nice chair and a window, and was expected to spend a lot of
time there thinking, alone. This was very mid-20th-century, the concept that
hard problems could be solved by hard thinking in isolation. Fermi once
remarked "Sometimes you have to keep thinking past the point where it starts
to hurt."

They do encourage socialization. They're said to have a very good wine cellar.

~~~
gshubert17
George Dyson acknowledged (about 8:38 in the video) that although the IAS
itself was founded in 1930, the first idea for it was expressed in 1916 by
Thorstein Veblen (at about 12:10):

"Academic houses of refuge . . . a freely endowed central establishment where
teachers and students of all nationalities, including Americans with the rest,
may pursue their chosen work . . ."

------
beastcoast
The book "Turing's Cathedral" is a well-written account of IAS's early years,
focusing on the events leading up to development of the first computers there
by Von Neumann.

------
flukus
I thought this was going to be about the center for advanced studies:

[http://www.cascorporation.com/](http://www.cascorporation.com/)

